# My husband refuses to talk to me



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

Only on his terms. There have been countless occasions where I need to speak with him about our issues regarding our son and he completely ignores me. He only does this to show me that he "doesn't have to" talk to me any more, but doesn't he when it comes to child related issues? I have tried emailing, texting, calling - nothing works. It is infuriating. How is it going to be possible to share joint custody if we can't even speak to each other? I am willing to try anything to improve our relationship. By the way, he's the one who walked out on me.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Are you able to give a recap of the past events?

I looked at your threads created and it seems you have several.

I suggest making a "Journal" thread and keeping your story in there only.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

If he refuses there is not much you can do, I suppose you don't have to account to him for any of your plans either if he is being so petty and 
mean spirited. Thank goodness you no longer have to live with a man who doesn't put his children's concerns first. He must have some real issues.


----------

